# Musik über Gitarrencombo ergibt Störgeräusche



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (17. Januar 2009)

Hi

Ich möchte gerne Stücke die ich mit meiner E-Gitarre spiele direkt über meinen Laptop aufnehmen. Dabei gibt es allerdings 1 Problem - Extreme Störgeräusche.
Ich nutze den 10W Combo von Marshall sowie eine Pacifica PAC012.
Ich habe mir ein doppeltes kleines Klinkengabel gekauft, sowie Adapter für große Klingenkabel. Wenn ich nun ein den Adapter in die E-gitarre stecke, und den Mikrophon Eingang mit der Gitarre verbinde, kann ich (unplugged) aufnehmen, es kommt zwar hässliches Knacken mit drauf, aber man kann es hören - unplugged eben. 
Wenn ich aber nun auf den Headsetausgang des Combos den Adapterstecke, und den Mikrophoneingang des Laptopsdamit verbinde, kommen bei der Aufnahme extreme Störgeräusche, man kann das Gitarrenspiel nicht mehr hören. Wenn ich den Laptopausgang mit dem Comboeingang verbinde, kommen auf dem Combo starke Störgeräusche. Was kann ich dagegen unternehmen?


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. Januar 2009)

Nord-Süd-Richtung hat gesagt.:


> Hi
> 
> Ich möchte gerne Stücke die ich mit meiner E-Gitarre spiele direkt über meinen Laptop aufnehmen. Dabei gibt es allerdings 1 Problem - Extreme Störgeräusche.
> Wenn ich nun ein den Adapter in die E-gitarre stecke, und den Mikrophon Eingang mit der Gitarre verbinde, kann ich (unplugged) aufnehmen, es kommt zwar hässliches Knacken mit drauf, aber man kann es hören - unplugged eben.


Man sollte eine Gitarre niemals direkt an einen "normalen" Verstärker oder "normale" Soundkarten anschliesen.
Die Pegel sind einfach zu hoch und können die Soundkarte beschädigen, bei Hi-Fi Geräten leiden meistens nur die Boxen darunter.

Man sollte soetwas nur mit einer Verstärker und Boxensimulation machen.
Beispiele dafür sind zB die Pod Serie von Line6
Solche Geräte gibt es auch teilweise mit USB Anschluss durch den man am PC aufzeichnen kann.

Ansonsten gibt es noch die Möglichkeit mit einem Mikrofon, was in Tonstudios häufig genutzt wird, (der eine mag Boxensimulationen der andere eben nicht...)

Die Ausnahme bilden hier PA Anlagen denen das in der Regel nichts ausmacht. Aber da sollte wohl besser ein Toningenieur nochmal was zu sagen ;-)



> Wenn ich aber nun auf den Headsetausgang des Combos den Adapterstecke, und den Mikrophoneingang des Laptopsdamit verbinde, kommen bei der Aufnahme extreme Störgeräusche, man kann das Gitarrenspiel nicht mehr hören.


Hat der MG10 eine Boxensimulation ?
Gerade bei billigen Verstärkern (wozu auch die "teureren" modelle der MG Serie gehören) ist keine echte Boxensimulation vorhanden.
Für den Kopfhörer ist das in der Regel kein Problem, die verkraft höhere Pegel durchaus.
Allerdings ist dann bei Aufnahmen oder Anschluss an eine Hi-Fi Anlage der Klang nurnoch Störgeräusche.



> Wenn ich den Laptopausgang mit dem Comboeingang verbinde, kommen auf dem Combo starke Störgeräusche. Was kann ich dagegen unternehmen?


Hat die Kombo einen CD Eingang?
Es gibt vom MG10 ja zwei serien, eine mit und eine ohne CD Eingang.

Man sollte versuchen am Laptop die Lautstärke nicht zu hoch zu drehen, was die Boxen verkraften kann für die Endstufe in einem Gitarrenverstärker schon zu viel sein.

Auserdem klingt "normale Musik" aus einem Gitarrenverstärker immer mies weil er nicht dafür gebaut wurde.
Ein Gitarrenverstärker ist einzig und allein auf Frequengang und Pegel der Gitarre ausgelegt. Nichtnur das, er formt den Klang sogar masgeblich mit (Klang ist 50% der Gitarrist, 25% Instrument, 25%Verstärker).
Wärend bei Hi-Fi, Notebook und ähnlichem eher auf eine Lineare unverfälschte Verstärkung wert gelegt wird.

Auch wenn er einen Eingang dafür zur verfügung stellt, diese sind eher zum Üben gedacht falls man keine Anlage hat auf der die CD laufen kann sondern nur einen MP3 Player oder soetwas.


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (17. Januar 2009)

Hi

es handelt sich dabei um diesen Combo (ich habe keinen Verstärker). 

Selbst wenn ich am Combo alle Regler auf null drehe, existieren die Störgeräusche, kann ich echt nur von Gitarre direkt zum PC aufnehmen, oder muss ich mir ein (eventuell teures) Mikro anschaffen?


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. Januar 2009)

Hast du den Eingang der Soundkarte vom PC an den LineOut oder den Kofphörer anschluss angeschlossen?

Normalerweise sollte man den LineOut benutzen.

Die Gitarre sollte man eigentlich wie gesagt auch nicht direkt anschliesen, das kann eventuell die Soundkarte beschädigen.
Auserdem neigen Mikrofoneingänge von vielen billigen Soundkarten generell zum Rauschen, das Problem kann eventuell also schon hier sitzen.

Das mit dem Mikro war ein Beispiel, ich würde eher zu einem Preamp mit Boxensimulation und USB Anschluss raten. Das ganze kann dann an PC und Kombo gleichzeitig angeschlossen werden. Gibt einem auch eine größere Soundvielfalt.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein reines Guitar Interface für den PC womit du direkt in den PC spielen kannst, wie zB dieses hier.
http://www.thomann.de/de/behringer_ucg102.htm
oder jenes
http://www.thomann.de/de/line6_guitar_port.htm

Die kommen mit Boxen und Ampsimulation, also klanglich auch durchaus einiges möglich.
Beide haben den Nachteil dass man damit eben nur am PC damit spielen kann, zumindest wüsste ich spontan nicht dass diese einen Anschluss für einen Gitarrenverstärker haben.


----------



## The_Maegges (19. Januar 2009)

Nur als weiterer Denkanstoß:
Die meisten Line-In Eingänge von Notebooks sind ziemlicher Murks, da sie aufgrund der kompakten Bauweise der Systeme sehr anfällig für interne, also durch das Notebook selbst verursachte, Störungen sind.

Schau mal, ob du mit einem externen Audiointerface per USB oder FireWire ebenfalls die Störgeräusche hast. 
Ich würde wetten, dass nicht...


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. Januar 2009)

Deswegen hab ich ihm ja die zwei Audiointerfaces oben empfohlen.
Sind optimiert auf E-Gitarre und E-Bass, und bringen auch gleich Verstärker und Boxensimulationen mit.

Selbst bei einem gutem "normalem" Audiointerface würde es bei verzerrtem Gitarrensound noch immer Probleme geben. Vor allem Clipping und relativ dumpfer Klang.

Ein weiteres Problem ist eventuell auch der Verstärker, die MG Serie von Marshall ist leider nicht ihr Geld wert


----------

